# Grooming Scout.



## Nott (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm going to try and groom scout man today. Wish me luck hahaha. I'll post some before/during/after pics later


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I do wish you good luck! I recently got some thinning shears and haven't done anything yet except his tail (which turned out great, btw!) 
What all are you going to do?


----------

